# Get in here n vote if you havent!!!



## LeanHerm (Aug 13, 2012)

Well folks we've been down this road before, though we have so many guys on here that are vet status. Eventually when the sites grows big enough, thouse that deserve one will eventually have one. Well we all know how it goes so ill just say it again. The person with the most votes wins.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Don't believe I'm on there. My votes for bass. The man is the definition of a vet. Been contributing since joining as well.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Maybe make it known to that it's not a popularity contest. Take into consideration what a vet actually means before you vote, not who your buddy is on Facebook.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 13, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Maybe make it known to that it's not a popularity contest. Take into consideration what a vet actually means before you vote, not who your buddy is on Facebook.


Hopefully this community understands that and doesn't bastardize this title.


----------



## DF (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Damn, how the fuck do I pick just one of these guys?


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Yup its hard df. Lol. There is a few that stand out to me and a few others that would stand out if they were more active.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

my vote is in


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

voted for bass.  hes well known and has already done so much for the online AAS community.  Lots of other guys deserve a spot but we only have room for 1.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

I as going to make this thread when ez asked, How did you get 13 names on the poll? It said max of 10, so I held off.

That said, my vote is in.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Got it changed to 15 brad


----------



## beasto (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Sucks that we can only just vote for one person, but hey it is what it is.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Come one boys vote


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

my vote is in ... 

rock the vote SI citizens


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Vote is in


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

My vote is in


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

My vote is in...........


----------



## Mr P (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

I just voted


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Votes are close fellas. Everyone in this poll could be a vet. You guys are all knowledgeable guys.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

hell ya SI let them know whats up!!!


----------



## Get Some (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Bass owns and runs his own board flawlessly.... therefore I voted for someone else because I believe he should be a vet by default. I feel that more strongly about him than anyone else I can think of. He's helped me with a few things throughout the years and I'm glad to know him.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Votes in! Can't go wrong with these options


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Wow. There are some great members on this poll!  I am surprised and flattered to see my name among these knowledgeable and deserving brothers. My vote is in and There are many who deserve this much more than me.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Again want to say that I am honored to be in a vote amongst suck knowledgeable and good bro's. Everyone here are good bro's and those with a good amount of experience in the game and willing to lend a hand to help out guys who are still learning is considered a vet by me... some have more experience than others but all the same thats why we are here and the point of this awesome board that I now call home. SI FOR LIFE!

*SFGiants requested me to throw in an "awww shucks! golly gee willikers guys... you're swell for voting for me!" *


----------



## HH (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Im also glad to be considered among this list,a lot of solid bros on that list,im sure the person or people that get picked will do vet justice with no doubt! thanks again guys.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2012)

I went for 69 this time... Gotta give credit to a guy who couldn't give a shit less about his title.  Plus he's a cynic.


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

My vote is in


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Vote is in.


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

I voted.  Where's my damn sticker?


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

I hit the wrong name and didn't realize it until it was too late. 

My vote is in, sort of.


----------



## basskiller (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

coltmc4545


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*



basskiller said:


> coltmc4545



Wow bass, not trying to sound like a cheesy douche, although I'm sure this will, but coming from you that means alot bro. You probably don't remember me much from ology because I think you joined right before I was put in IP limbo. I do remember you though, and the knowledge I saw out of you in that short amount of time made me respect you immedietely. I know you've been in this game for years and coming from you that really does mean alot!!


----------



## Hurt (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Voted betches.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

colt is a little basskiller dick sucker lol

colt...immedietely is actually spelled immediately


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Ill take second Colt is the man!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

great list of guys there


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

No doubt everyone in the list has the experience and the knowledge plus the respect from all the bros here in SI. Anyone can be VET on this list my RESPECT!!! to all of you guys.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*



Cobra Strike said:


> colt is a little basskiller dick sucker lol
> 
> colt...immedietely is actually spelled immediately



Don't be jelly.

Well I guess it's good this isn't the spelling bee becuz eye'd bee phucked.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Shut your sexy shitty spelling ass up!!! Lol.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

i voted for Bundy 6 time too, damn


----------



## j2048b (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

man im like a politician: i cant vote if my names not up there HAHA!!! just kidding i voted for someone on the list of course!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Make sure everyone gets their votes in.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

creepin while you sleepin


----------



## Jada (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

MAn truly great list, anyone of these guys could fill that rank, all deserve it but only 1 will be "vet"


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

Well boys get your votes in. Only an hour left


----------



## Get Some (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*

I tried to vote for Herm as a Vet so he could be demoted from his mod position....but it wasn't on the list, so I had to settle for buttsects


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 15, 2012)

Get them in. Times almost up!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 15, 2012)

Colt. Congrats broherm.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats colt.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 15, 2012)

Son i am disappoint. 49 votes out of 500. Had more votes last time, maybe need to do full mailing list with vote reminder and link next time.


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## basskiller (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Si's next vet poll!!*



Cobra Strike said:


> colt is a little basskiller dick sucker lol
> 
> colt...immedietely is actually spelled immediately



I would have put your name up there also.. While I really don't know either of you that well.. I can tell by the way you guys answer questions, you both deserve it. 
afterall, isn't that what a true vet should be and not some popularity contest.  

Thats not to say any person on that list doesn't deserve it.. I just haven't read many of their posts as yet .. so I can't comment on them


----------



## basskiller (Aug 22, 2012)

so what ever became of this?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 22, 2012)

Coltmc4545 became our new Vet by getting the most votes.

I will give you my own honorary title of Super Vet, along with DaDawg. It comes with absolutely nothing except I will call you two super vets when I talk with you 

Anyone involved with AAS as long as you two AND have been on the boards forever are super vets to me!!


----------

